

Spot the ISS - jguimont
http://spotthestation.nasa.gov/home.cfm

======
strategichorse
I personally prefer Heavens Above as it gives more details regarding if the
station is visible and the relative brightness of the pass.

[http://www.heavens-
above.com/PassSummary.aspx?satid=25544](http://www.heavens-
above.com/PassSummary.aspx?satid=25544)

